# Stained deck and it rained - some blotchy areas?!?!



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

On Sunday, I got around to staining my deck w/ semi-transparent, good quality Sico brand stain. I had cleaned the deck thoroughly on Wednesday using the Sico cleaner/brightener/conditioner, and had sanded it the week prior.

I was applying the stain in partly-cloudy conditions (sometimes sun, sometimes cloud), temps in the high 70's (mid-20's in metric), humidity probably around 50-60% as is typical all spring/summer/fall long here.

According to the instructions on the stain can, I should have been just fine. However, it rained Sunday night or Monday morning (at least 10-12 hours after the stain was all applied). According to the instructions, they say not to apply if rain or dew is expected within the next 2 hours, so at 10-12, I should have been safe!

The problem is that we had more rain today (freak thundershower) and afterwards, there were puddles or large droplets where the water was beading (a good thing), but if brushed away, under these puddles were cloudy, blotchy looking stains. Is there a reason for this? I noticed these blotches more on the areas that I put two coats on (railings), but maybe they weren't as noticeable on the 1-coat areas since the water seeped into the wood more? I was planning to do the 2nd coat on the horizontal decking surface tomorrow but want to know if it's adviseable or if these blotches will disappear, or, if my hard labour was totally wasted on Sunday.

What to do??!!??


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

How long has it been drying? Let it have a couple days in the sun and see if the spots disappear.


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's only been since this past Sunday afternoon, so I'll give it a few more days to see if it builds up strength and gets better. I will wait to re-coat until after I know what will happen with those spots. Although the spots/blotches predominantly appeared where I DID do two coats as per the instructions, so maybe it is just a case of the stain not being dry yet. I hope that's all it is!


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

OK after a full day of bright sun, the spots have completely disappeared. Yay!

Now to find a shady non-sweltering day to do coat #2.


----------

